# nothing in /boot?

## Guest

why is it that i have nothing in the boot directory....no grub or menu.lst.....as root when you cd to /boot and type ls shouldnt you see something?

----------

## Anti

You need to mount the boot partition in your /boot dir.

Example: mount /dev/hda1 /boot

- Anti

----------

## +BroNNoS+

Little more detail:

Look in /etc/fstab, you will see that the /boot partition has the flag noauto. So it will not be mounted at boottime. This is to prevent this partition from being accidentally damaged. 

You can mount it as root(su) just by typing 'mount /boot'

----------

## Guest

 *+BroNNoS+ wrote:*   

> Little more detail:
> 
> Look in /etc/fstab, you will see that the /boot partition has the flag noauto. So it will not be mounted at boottime. This is to prevent this partition from being accidentally damaged. 
> 
> You can mount it as root(su) just by typing 'mount /boot'

 

all i gotta say is ROCK!

the more i read about gentoo the more i'm impressed.  I have to backup my present machine (mandrake 8.1) and get some free time and i'm 

clean installing with gentoo.  

i spend months reconfiguring other distributions to get them close to the way gentoo appears to be out of the box!

----------

## Guest

thanks....i have installed gentoo twice....first time i screwed up during the install second install everything is awsome...so glad it there just has to be mounted....i really like linux and i love gentoo

----------

